# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Microsoft Exchange Server Version Finding

## sankar

May I know the esebcli2.dll API or anyother way, used to find the version of Microsoft Exchange Server
(5.5 or 2000 or 2003 ) from my Windows2000 PC which is connected with the server through Net

----------

